# Problem connecting to wireless print server



## bdemarco (Apr 6, 2009)

New with Macs (longtime Windows convert)
my home network consists of Linksys WRT54G wireless Router; Iomega network hard drive; Dlink DPR1260 wireless print server; Brother HL5140 printer, Epson RX680 printer, numerous windows pcs, all connected wirelessly.

I can finally get my new MacBook Pro to "see" the folders on my network hard drive (smb://192.168.1.100) and a windows pc(smb://192.168.1.101). Wasn't as easy as it has been suggested.

I cannot figure out how to set up my MBP to print from either of my two printers which are connected by USB cables to my wireless print server (192.168.1.10). Using Finder/GO/ConnecttoServer, I cannot connect to print server (either http:// or smb://).

When I go to add a printer through System Preferences/Print&Fax, I have no idea what to put in Type, Device, URL, etc.

Can someone please walk me through the process of adding these printers


----------



## gsahli (Apr 7, 2009)

You have two problems - the setup to the print server (because we don't have auto-setup software); and driver (Epson didn't provide a driver capable of network printing, so we use Gutenprint).
Make sure you install the latest "CUPS" driver for the Brother.
Update your Gutenprint drivers (for the Epson) from:
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php

Docs for the print server say TCP "raw port" is the prefered connection (pg 19 of manual). This uses ports 9100-9103 to identify printer ports 1-4 on the print server. OS X has a default port of 9100 if you choose IP printing > HP Jetdirect protocol. So, for starters, make sure there's a printer on port 1, then in Print & Fax add (+), select IP > HP Jetdirect, enter print server IP but nothing else, then choose model (driver). Should work.
Now, to add a second printer, instead of IP > HP Jetdirect, click More Printers and select socket/HP Jetdirect. For this, enter the URI: 
socket://192.168.1.10:9101
(the :9101 is printer port 2, :9102 is port 3, etc)

HTH


----------



## bdemarco (Apr 7, 2009)

With grateful appreciation....you pointed me in the right direction after days of my own research, pulling out my hair, and getting the cold shoulder from Apple Support.
I have it working now !
While it wouldn't take "socket" in the URL, I just dropped that part of the address and keyed the rest.  I knew about port numbers and which ones my printers were on, but it took your note on how to key it in (with :9101). 

So, thank you.


----------



## gsahli (Apr 7, 2009)

You're welcome!
Just for my info, are you using Leopard? I haven't done this setup with Leopard - only Tiger.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 7, 2009)

In the future look at the shareware Print Therapy (for leopard) or Print Setup repair (for Tiger). They have a 7 day trial to try before buy option. You can take advantage of that during that time. 

Plus to look at your INCLUDED CUPS on OS X visit the internal address http://127.0.0.1:631/ with your favorite browser. This will take you to the internals of printing in OS X.


----------



## bdemarco (Apr 8, 2009)

MacBook Pro
OS X 10.5.6


----------



## whiterabbit (Jul 27, 2010)

Once created it won't show all so I think this is how I did it, not sure about Protocol:

System->Hardware->printer&fax  +   (add new printer, got it to work on 21st try, if not "-" delete printer and try again, just printed home page from browser)

Protocol: IPP ?
Address:     192.168.2.1  (Also name of new beast)
Location:                  (left blank, see address)
Queue:   lpt1  ( thanks to 2006 post with same question)
Driver:    hp1012_gutenprint5.2.3 ( curtosy of MAC 10.6.4 )

Sincerely
Newbee tired of XPiss


----------



## bluesdude (Dec 31, 2011)

Many thanks to "whiterabbit" for pointing in the right direction. It has been a frustrating 2 days trying to get my Macbook Pro (OSX Leopard 10.6.8) to print wireless on my Canon PIXMA IP4500 series, which was connected to my ASUS RT-N56U router via USB. (The intent is to use the router as a print server for wireless printer sharing).

I was able to print wirelessly using my Windows work laptop but not able to do so with my Mac. Here's what I've done to resolve the issue:

1. Go to System Preferences > Print & Fax
2. Delete previous Printer entries (if required)
3. Click the '+' to add a new printer
4. Choose an IP printer
5. Protocol: LPD
6. Address: 192.168.1.1 (this is the IP address of my ASUS router)
7. Queue: lpt1
8. Name: <printer name e.g. Canon_Network>
9. Location: <may be left blank, I entered Simons' Den>
10. Print Using: *Select Printer Software > Canon PIXMA IP4500 Series - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.6
*

I think the details that made my configuration work was the name of the Queue (lpt1) and also the printer driver (Canon PIXMA IP4500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v 5.2.6)

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## Adam1440 (Jan 6, 2012)

bluesdude said:


> Many thanks to "whiterabbit" for pointing in the right direction. It has been a frustrating 2 days trying to get my Macbook Pro (OSX Leopard 10.6.8) to print wireless on my Canon PIXMA IP4500 series, which was connected to my ASUS RT-N56U router via USB. (The intent is to use the router as a print server for wireless printer sharing).]
> 
> This is exactly the same as the problem that I'm having.  I'm using a MacBook Pro and Snow Leopard (10.6.8).  Previously, using Tiger OS, I was printing wirelessly to a Laserjet 2100M by using a Netgear DG834 router as a wireless print server.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluesdude (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi Adam,

I suspect that it may be the driver issue - initially I used Canon IP4500 series with CUPS and that didn't work until I changed my driver to Canon PIXMA IP4500 - CUPS+Gutenprint v5.2.6.

Apart from the above, the following worked for me:  LPD as the protocol, 192.168.1.1 as the IP address and lpt1 as the queue.

Hope this helps. 
Good luck and Happy New Year.

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## Adam1440 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  Seem to be getting closer, but still no joy.

I downloaded the latest Gutenprint/CUPS driver.  Selected LPD protocol and 192.168.1.1 as the IP address, lpt1 as the queue and selected the HP2100m Gutenprint+CUPS driver.  When I try to print, I get the message "Unable to connect to printer".

I've tried a couple of different IP addresses too but still no joy.  

Am I missing something here?

Would adding a Jetdirect card to the printer to give it an ethernet connection help?

Adam


----------



## bluesdude (Jan 9, 2012)

Adam1440 said:


> Thanks for the advice.  Seem to be getting closer, but still no joy.
> 
> I downloaded the latest Gutenprint/CUPS driver.  Selected LPD protocol and 192.168.1.1 as the IP address, lpt1 as the queue and selected the HP2100m Gutenprint+CUPS driver.  When I try to print, I get the message "Unable to connect to printer".
> 
> ...



Hi Adam,

I think using a Jetdirect card is likely to work because your printer itself will be assigned an IP address and your router no longer needs to behave as a print server. Unfortunately, that will cost you additional $$$. 

You also mentioned in your post that you tried different IP addresses. The important thing is to ensure that you use your router's IP address, i.e. the one that is connected to you HP printer.

On a separate note, do you have additional access points defined in your network?

Cheers,
Simon.


----------



## gsahli (Jan 10, 2012)

Adam1440 - a couple of ideas.
I don't find any info on printing in the Netgear manual. If it does support printing, you need to address (route data to) the built-in queue. That requires both the correct IP address for the router, PLUS the queue name of the built-in print queue. I don't think lpt1 is the correct queue name for a Netgear - I think it is more likely L1 or P1.

Queue names for the LPD and IPP protocols are specific to the receiving device - you can't just make one up on the sending (Mac) end.

While you're at it, try the IP > HP Jetdirect protocol. HP Jetdirect is called raw port 9100 on Windows. The protocol uses a port number rather than queue name to address the print queue.

(HP2100M is MUCH easier, because it is a PCL AND postscript printer - uses the most common generic driver types)


----------



## Adam1440 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bluesdude and gsahli, thanks for your latest suggestions.

I have been using the Netgear router as a wireless server when using Tiger, but cannot print to my HP2100M even when connected directly to it by cable.  I don't have to use it wirelessly - it's just convenient, but I can easily use it cabled instead IF I can get it to print at all, which at present I can't.

Leaving the Netgear out of it, I've connected by cable to the printer but still need an IP address for the printer as the print setup control panel asks for this.  I've tried all the sensible addresses suggested by folks on this forum, but to no avail.  I think that Snow Leopard just refuses to see this printer.  It has been suggested to me that this is because Apple left Appletalk out of Snow Leopard - but I don;t know enough to know if this is correct or not, or what to do about it short of buying a new printer (which I'd rather not do if I can avoid it).

Adam


----------



## gsahli (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm uncertain how things are hooked up now. Do you have an ethernet cable going directly to the HP printer? If so, have you manually set up the IP address of 
1) the Mac, and
2) the printer?

PS -this is why piggy-backing on someone else's topic isn't recommended. Too easily confused.


----------



## isfr21 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm having a problem printing now with my Hp Deskjet F4400 series using Mac Snow Leopard. 

      Initially I set up the printer through usb for my mac and windows 7 laptop. 

     After that, I connected printer to router's usb port and then began setup using my windows laptop since asus only gives a setup cd for windows. 

After the setup process the printer was ready to go and print fine using test page. 

     I then added the printer to my mac by using HP jet direct method and input 192.168.1.1 as ip address and left everything else except for name blank and selected HP Deskjet F4400 series as driver. 

     It worked for a while-until one day it decided to stop working through mac. I tried the settings again, changed it so many different times also tried to replicate the settings posted here but to no avail. The documents only start actually printing on the printer if I unplug the usb from the router and then replug it or if I restart the printer and thus would have to do that for every document I printed. *Does any one have any suggestions please?*


----------



## gsahli (Mar 1, 2012)

isfr21 said:


> I then added the printer to my mac by using HP jet direct method and input 192.168.1.1 as ip address and left everything else except for name blank and selected HP Deskjet F4400 series as driver.



If you tried using the HP Deskjet F4400 series driver from HP, that would explain your problem. The driver from HP (included in OS X, too) is a USB-only driver. It won't work via HP Jetdirect protocol. The F4400 Gutenprint driver would be required.
-- but I see here that the F4400 isn't supported in Gutenprint yet!! 
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php
You'll have to try/choose a nearby HP model (Gutenprint) - maybe 5550?


----------



## isfr21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for your suggestion, I'll try looking for a gutenprint similar driver.


----------



## isfr21 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ugh it didn't work. Weirdest thing, it works printing through windows perfectly. It only works through mac if i click print, wait for queue to finish and then unplug the usb from router and then plug it back in router; after that the printer fires up and starts printing what was in the queue. Really counterproductive through mac though.


----------



## isfr21 (Apr 10, 2012)

Good news it now works! I uploaded padavans latest firmware replacing the default latest Asus firmware and now printing on my Mac works. I use HP JetDirect method and input 192.168.1.1 as source and left queue blank.


----------

